# Wife's mother



## jonkayak (Sep 23, 2012)

Will you guy please pray for my mother in-law. She had a massive heart attack this morning and is in need of prayers. Please pray for her, my father in-law, and 2 brother in-laws. It has devastated my wife as her mother is only in her late 50s. To young to die. Please pray. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 23, 2012)

Praying for this lady and the family.......................................


----------



## speedcop (Sep 23, 2012)

our prayer to the ALMIGHTY for her


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your mother-in-law's heart attack.  Will put her and the family in my prayers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

You've got it. Prayers sent.


----------



## jagman (Sep 23, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 24, 2012)

My Prayers are added with these other good folks.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 24, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 24, 2012)

First off thanks for all the prayers. My wife's mother Judy Murphy passed away this morning at 10:30am. LaGrange will never be the same. At least for us and the people who knew her.


----------



## fredw (Sep 24, 2012)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

jonkayak said:


> First off thanks for all the prayers. My wife's mother Judy Murphy passed away this morning at 10:30am. LaGrange will never be the same. At least for us and the people who knew her.



Very sorry for your wife's loss. Tell her that she as well as you're entire family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 24, 2012)

My condolences.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 24, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## CAL90 (Sep 25, 2012)

Prayers sent for all


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers sent. I'm very sorry for y'all


----------



## Huntress (Sep 27, 2012)

Prayers for your family.  So sorry for the loss of a loved one.


----------



## turk2di (Sep 30, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## jonkayak (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the prayers and support. It is a very trying time for my wife. But with God's grace we will all pull through this.


----------

